

Show HN: Hipmob is Olark for mobile apps. (Live support chat, now on Android) - kunle
http://www.hipmob.com

======
Cabal
What is Olark?

~~~
unreal37
Clearly Olark is Hipmob for web apps.

------
abolibibelot
From the screenshot: "One moment. Looks like you're on an iPhone 4S and
running Windows?" Let me get this straight. The user is sitting in front of
its windows machine, and happily taps on its iPhone to chat with customer
support for a piece of software running on its Windows machine?

~~~
kunle
Screenshot is from a live mobile chat with a user of a remote game control app
. . .

------
bdittmer
This looks a lot like look.io (<http://www.look.io> \- redirects to LivePerson
who recently acquired them), which is already live in and working in a few
apps (Hotel Tonight and others iirc).

------
kunle
We love Olark, it works on our browser, and we built Hipmob to do the same
thing for users in our mobile app.

------
shashashasha
This is incredibly unreadable: <http://o7.no/NhoH2P>

Also, just curious, what is stopping Olark from doing this? I see you already
use Olark on your website. Would you eventually want to do web also?

~~~
kunle
Thanks for pointing that out - will fix.

We're focused on mobile - we dont intend to do live chat for web. Olark does a
good job at it (as do a few others). We built Hipmob to scratch our own itch,
and I suspect we wont be the only ones . . .

~~~
immy
no not a particularly novel idea, but someone's gotta do it. $$$

------
danielamitay
I was disappointed by the fact that there is no iOS library. Went to the
website, see a big iPhone on the homepage. Read through, see references to
"...in your iPhone app."\

EDIT: (Disappointed as in, I was about to sign up and integrate it)

~~~
kunle
Apologies for that - we're hard at work on iOS. Shoot me a line at
ayo@hipmob.com and we'll send a beta pack to you once its ready (should be a
couple of weeks). Also would love to hear what features you'd like to see . .
.

------
objclxt
Um...the FAQ button link 404s. You should probably fix that (it currently is
linking to <http://www.hipmob.com/www.pricing.html#faq>)

~~~
kunle
Thanks for catching - fixing now.

~~~
fomojola
Great save. Fixed now, thanks.

------
webbruce
Is there a photo demo of it working?

~~~
kunle
What do you mean by photo demo? Hipmob is already implemented in a couple of
android apps - one is here:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wanderplay...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wanderplayer.android.controller)

